# Recommend a bedside alarm clock with no light or 'tick' sound



## JophQua

Hello, can any one recommend an alarm clock that has no light (or glow) and doesn't make any sound (except for the alarm of course). Previously I had a JVD Basic model (I can't find the model number) which was sold as silent, but it does have a distinct sound if close enough. It's not distracting if placed about 1m from the bed, but I'd prefer the clock to actually be 'silent' if possible. Is this typical for 'sweep' style clocks, or only in cheap models?

I've been looking at several Seiko models as they are advertised as silent (sweep), but I'm concerned about the Lumibrite paint or other 'constant light' features.
E.g. 
QHK009W (Lumibrite)
QXE038S (constant light - does it mean you can't turn it off?)

I'd be grateful if any one has any advice or recommendations.


----------



## chris01

What about a digital alarm? There's a huge variety to choose from. Silent, no light unless mains powered.


----------



## JophQua

That's possible I suppose. I had a preference for an analogue alarm and didn't see any digitals I liked (or they glowed), but if they will all make some noise then I perhaps digital is the answer. I feel like I'm the only person who doesn't want an alarm clock to glow in the dark.


----------



## Dermott

I have a Sangean RCR3. Great clock with both a digital and analog display. You can adjust the display brightness using a dial on the bottom, which allows you to turn off the display entirely, should you wish. When the alarm comes on, both the radio and display brightness come on gradually over about ten seconds. Referred to as the "humane waking system". Maybe not for everyone (my wife hates it) but sounds like it matches what you're looking for. Sold on Amazon.


----------



## Andrjes

How about this one:

http://www.braun-clocks.com/clock/Global_radio_controlled_travel_alarm_clock

I have one. It wakes me up alright, but the snooze button sometimes turns off the alarm. So highly recommended if you are not a big snoozer.

Regards


----------



## Fraggle42

Mine doesn't tick and doesn't have a light.

Does snore a bit though...


----------

